# Looking for pup (breeder) in Germany



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

Living in Germany and looking for a GSD puppy! Looking for a GSD that will be a good in-door companion and very intelligent. Seeking to go walking/running with daily and one that can be very well trained in obedience. Not looking for a "working dog" that is so hyper that it cannot hold its attention span. Looking for a dog that will be eager to please, eager to learn, focus well on the task at hand with controlled energy and of course a good family pet. Looking for short hair and German Lineage. I want to be able to teach the dog every trick in the book and have an extremely well behaved, extremely intelligent protector and friend.

I have been looking at the SchH3, and think this would be a good well rounded dog. Please help with any advice in picking breeder, puppy and any contacts that may be helpful in Germany. Thank you!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If I was living in Germany I would go visit breeders and then you could post telling us about your experiences


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Your in GERMANY. I am of the understanding, there is a training club in every small town and village. I would start there. I also advise you to maybe research more about what to expect from a puppy, as most of what you dont/do want sounds like issues worked out in training.
Also Schutzhund 3 is an achievement title not a bloodline or type of GSD.


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of the good German breeders are listed in the rsv2000.de website. They are listed according to region/province. I would start there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

we have a member or two that is from Germany - tell us your location in Germany and they may be able to direct you to a club or breeder they know in your area...

the idea of visiting a club is a good one...you can meet some dogs and decide what type of dog you want...the working line dogs make good active pets as well as dogs to do sport with...the showlines are more numerous and should be readily available no matter where you are

Lee


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

Located in Ramstein. :0)


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

We got our girl from Vom Herzbach in Germany. Very very happy with her. I don't have her pink papers right now to give you exact location. We had to send them in to get the title transfer done. I can try to get more info for you if you are interested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you! I tried to research the breeder, but it seems there are a few in that area...none of which seem to have puppies available. If you happen to remember the breeders name I'd appreciate it! Thanks again


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I'm more worried about getting a dog that is bred too much as a working dog. As much as I appreciate working dogs, their constant aggressive and hyperactive characteristics are not what i'm looking for in a family dog. At the same time, i don't want a dog that is bred to be "pretty" and not intelligent enough to follow the strict training i'm hoping for a dog. Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sigh - you are oversimplifying the differences between the two types....constant aggression and hyper active characters are NOT the qualities of a good working line dog....for showlines, it is not a question of intelligence but of level of desire to do training....

Go to some clubs - more than one, and meet some dogs before making any committment to either type or any breeder.....Mrs. K might be the best person on here to guide you, as she is German, now living in New York - her parents were highly respected breeders while she was growing up

Lee


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

This man helped me get Raina. He is in Germany and was introduced by his American counterpart who used to be my trainer. He really knows his stuff. I don't know much about the geography of Germany so he may or may not be near you. I dealt with Hans. 

Kennel101


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> sigh - you are oversimplifying the differences between the two types....constant aggression and hyper active characters are NOT the qualities of a good working line dog....for showlines, it is not a question of intelligence but of level of desire to do training....
> 
> Go to some clubs - more than one, and meet some dogs before making any committment to either type or any breeder.....Mrs. K might be the best person on here to guide you, as she is German, now living in New York - her parents were highly respected breeders while she was growing up
> 
> Lee


Not trying to oversimplify, just trying to describe the polar opposites, so that I can come to a happy medium with the right lineage of dog. Overly descriptive of what i'm not looking for, sorry, just trying to see if anyone knows any breeders or recommendations for breeders that might be suitable.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Haus Iris - Ostdeutsche Schaeferhunde

I've heard good things about the above breeder. There's a few Haus Iris dogs in my boys pedigree.


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

Vom fuchsgraben in your province has a litter. The sire is Pike del lupo nero. Might try your luck there -the litter was born in May. You can check if there are any puppies left.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> This man helped me get Raina. He is in Germany and was introduced by his American counterpart who used to be my trainer. He really knows his stuff. I don't know much about the geography of Germany so he may or may not be near you. I dealt with Hans.
> 
> Kennel101


Thank you. I emailed him, no response yet


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

SPOR said:


> Vom fuchsgraben in your province has a litter. The sire is Pike del lupo nero. Might try your luck there -the litter was born in May. You can check if there are any puppies left.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It looks like they are all gone, thank you though!!


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Haus Iris - Ostdeutsche Schaeferhunde
> 
> I've heard good things about the above breeder. There's a few Haus Iris dogs in my boys pedigree.


this does seem like a good lead, they only have two pups left and they are both female...was hoping for a male. Thank you!


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

Found these pups and SERIOUSLY considering getting one. Any advice or can everyone tell me what they think. Once again, looking for a very intelligent dog with high drive to learn and please, but not hyper. Thanks!

http://www.donnerbruecke.de/deutsch/verkauf---for-sale/index.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

IMO you would get "hyper" - extreme prey and thinnish nerves with this litter - these are bred for high sport and very low thresholds.....If I were looking for myself, I would not buy a pup with this pedigree as I live with mine, and don't like some of the dogs and the type of traits and personality with which they are associated - Puppies are all cute, puppies will all steal your heart.....

Is this kennel near you? Their litter has some of the same lines through different sources, and may be more middle of the road for drive

Deutsche Schäferhunde "vom alten Wingertshaus - vom Ajaxturm"


Stammbaum von Black-Jack von der Teufelskehle und Qonnie vom alten Wingertshaus ? working-dog


Lee


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What about a showline since it sounds like you're not wanting a super sporty dog?

I wouldn't rule out showlines without meeting some and talking to some breeders first. Like Lee said it's not that simple, or cut and dried, no guarantees with either line but rather a range or spectrum.

Plus....Some of them aren't _that_ pretty....

(ssshhhh Ilda I'm not talking about you gorgeous girl...)

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

kielnagel said:


> Found these pups and SERIOUSLY considering getting one. Any advice or can everyone tell me what they think. Once again, looking for a very intelligent dog with high drive to learn and please, but not hyper. Thanks!
> 
> Verkauf / For Sale


***this is a better link that describes the parents better... M-Wurf von der Donnerbrücke

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I think you may find that litter is a bit more dog than what you are looking for.


----------



## kielnagel (Aug 18, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I think you may find that litter is a bit more dog than what you are looking for.


can you please elaborate??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Both Lisa and I are experienced GSD breeders and trainers.....

The link you sent is a link I looked at earlier- the kennel names and direct parents of the litters partents - the line breeding....This litter has the genetic probability for high high drives, aggression and thin/reactive nerve. The goals of working line breeders vary - many many litters I see bred in Germany are obviously oriented to producing high level sport dogs.....over there it is common for dogs to live their whole lives in a kennel...not as family companions....pups who may not make the cut for competition could very well be sharp-shy and less than suitable for your end goals...those pups are often sold to people who are not known personally to the breeder....

I would, again, suggest spending some time at clubs adn seeing the adult dogs, seeing how they are trained - looking at both young dogs and at adults...before taking the step of buying a pup off a website.

Lee


----------

